# Paid in full



## dacdots (Apr 26, 2007)

Last week my wife and I had the great fortune to go and make the last payment on our place.Its a great feeling knowing you finally own a little part of the world that is all yours.Its only a small five acer tract but Ive found its plenty enough to keep me very busy and we love it,its home for us and our children and thier children to come.I read once that you really never own the land but are a steward living on the land.Its your responsibility to care for the land and make it better,which is what we have been trying to do.Its very different from the day we first moved onto it and Im just getting started.Hopefully within the next couple of years we will be able to start building a new house and I cant wait.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats good to hear. I still have a few years to go before my place belongs to me and not the bank. My home sits on 1 acre of wooded land. I am always enjoying the wildlife in my back yard. I have deer come through most evenings and I like to listen to the owls at night. We have also done much improvement, inside and out and will continue to do more. There truly is no place like home.


----------



## cheech (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations!

We paid off our place a few years ago it was not easy but so worth the hard work. Today so many are living pay check to pay check and you can see how stressed out they are.

Good work


----------



## smoked (Apr 26, 2007)

don't forget that unfortunatly while you paid the bank....uncle sam will insist every year to get tax's on it and if you forget they will take the land from you....


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 26, 2007)

I am so happy for you dacdots.  Like you, we paid our 11 acres off a few years ago and continue our stewardship. You are so fortunate in that your little bit of heaven on earth, like ours, is in "Almost Heaven" West Virginia.


----------



## monty (Apr 26, 2007)

David,

My warmest most sincere and heartfelt congratulations and best wishes to you and your family. Keep moving forward and never look back! Now you just don't own your little slice of heaven...you REALLY OWN it!

Good Luck, God Bless,
and
Cheers, Landowner!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 26, 2007)

Congradulations David! Did you have a mortgage burning party?

YEA! I've got 7 more years I think but I'm working on cutting that down early.


----------



## linescum (Apr 28, 2007)

got 5 yrs to go on a 15 yr mortgage and it won't be the only thing smoking that day


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 28, 2007)

Congratulations Dadcots, that must be a great feeling 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . We bought this house 4 years ago on a 30 year mortgage and we will have it paid off in another 3 years....Woooo Hooo.I just wish property values would start to come back in this area of the country. Michigan has been hit hard!!!


----------



## ultramag (May 1, 2007)

Great news! It's a great feeling to own something and not just be renting monthly from the bank. Congrats David.


----------



## dionysus (May 1, 2007)

Congrats David, it's a great feeling isn't it. Just a little tip, if you do have that mortgage burning party, make sure you keep the originals and burn copies. My better half actually tossed in the original and it was a b***h getting "original" copies from the lenders - LOL


----------



## deejaydebi (May 1, 2007)

but Ron that's no fun!


----------



## dionysus (May 1, 2007)

I agree Debi, but it's LOTS easier to provide proof of ownership. For the life of me I can't see what's the big deal about copies .... everyone wants (&$%*$ originals


----------



## deejaydebi (May 3, 2007)

After we paid a mortgage here we get a deed separate from the mortgage so burning the original is okay  (but I'd make a copy that says PAID IN FULL) and keep it.


----------



## dionysus (May 3, 2007)

For us the land title (ownership) is in our name right from the beginning. However there is a lien on the property in the mortgage holders name for the amount of the mortgage. This prevents the sale of the property, or title change, until the lien is removed.  So the paperwork we receive documents the removal of the  lien and showing "clear title" on the property.


----------



## jts70 (May 4, 2007)

Awesome! It really is a great feeling, nothing like place to call yor own!!


----------



## triple b (May 4, 2007)

Congrats David


----------

